# RouteBuddy: GPS Navigation software for OS X



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

FYI, RouteBuddy 1.2 has been released.

This software is not to be confused with MapSource from Garmin or any of the Windows software that updates maps on the GPS. This software can be used to display maps on your Mac and manage waypoints and routes, which can then be uploaded to the GPS. It cannot update maps on GPS units. 

RouteBuddy is comparable to other OS X navigation apps like GPSy or MacGPS Pro.

I tried the earlier version of RouteBuddy and was wholly unimpressed. It has (had?) a long way to go before it could be compared to OziExplorer (perhaps the most powerful software of this type around).

I will give this one a try ASAP.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I have a Garmin Streetpilot C330. What does the Streetbuddy software let me do that I cannot already use my GPS for? Trying to understand what $99 US for the Sw plus a min of $39 US for maps will do for me.... 

Anyone help with this?

Thom


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

The Streetpilots (and Garmin 'road' GPSes, in general) are pretty locked down. Aside from the loadable POIs, you cannot extract route/track information which is useful to programs like RouteBuddy.

RouteBuddy is mostly intended for people who want to use their own maps and/or third-party maps on their Macs to layout routes/tracks/waypoints.

It will also provide moving map functionality with a connected GPS, so one could use their MB/MBP as a large GPS screen. It does not, however, provide routing (ie. it won't tell you how to get somewhere).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Yup! It does!

Thanks for your reply!

Thom


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been playing with both RouteBuddy and Garmin's Road Trip. I can't seem to figure out how to navigate with RouteBuddy. I have my new Nuvi 855 connected. Maybe it's not one of the supported devices. Road Trip does what I want it to do. I have been planning a 15,000 km trip for the summer, putting waypoints into Road Trip and uploading them to my Nuvi. Nice stuff. Lots of POI's as well. And it's free. When I updated the maps on my Nuvi (1 free update), it placed the maps on my Macbook as well. I love it. I don't think Road Trip will allow you to do live navigation, but then, my wife says I have enough gadgets exposed as we drive, never mind a Macbook sitting there opened up in front of us!!!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Does your Nuvi have sufficient maps of Labrador? I've always wondered about that, since its the municipalities' responsibility to provide the info to the map makers.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the links.

I've been wanting to move my Garmin Rino stuff from the PC to my Mac. I'll need to study this more later b/c I do like how the PC sw actually works (my pc is dying however so the sooner the better).

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

DrewNL- surprisingly, yes. Before the updated maps which I downloaded, some POIs such as Home Hardware and Tim Hortons was way out of place. One of our streets (Valley View) is spelled Valleview on the maps. Not sure how many other streets are misspelled. Dome of the POIs under Food and Beverages have nothing to do with the such. I'm looking forward to using the device during out trip. I remember the last several trips over the years, getting off the highway looking either for gas or food, only to get stuck in traffic or construction and eventually turning around wondering how far away the gas or food was. Hope the GPS eliminates this frustration.

By the way, RouteBuddy is up to version 2.5


----------

